# British Authors - How Many Are We?



## Mark Dawson (Mar 24, 2012)

Evening all.

So I've seen the thread for Aussie writers but I haven't noticed one for Brits. Can't say for sure that I haven't missed it, but, if not, I'd be interested to see how many of us are on this side of the pond. I know Darren, Mark... and I'm sure there are dozens of others.

There's been mention of meet ups for those in the US and it strikes me that it be something that we could do. A central location, a few beers, all paid for by Amazon, and a chat about how doing things is just that little bit different for us? 

That's something for later. Who's in the UK?


----------



## jjfoxe (Apr 24, 2013)

Me.

And +1 to a brits group.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

* raises hand *


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Raises hand. 

I'm sure there are some others, too.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Me. Love your covers, Mark.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

That would be me. *waves*


----------



## jacklusted (Nov 29, 2012)

*Raises hand* hullo!


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

Also raises hand.


----------



## EC (Aug 20, 2013)

Me   

Then again I'll be voting for independence, so maybe not me.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

theblether said:


> Me
> 
> Then again I'll be voting for independence, so maybe not me.


We'll let you stay as long as you behave yourself.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Waves


----------



## EC (Aug 20, 2013)

Lydniz said:


> We'll let you stay as long as you behave yourself.


Some would say an impossible task.


----------



## CarrieElks (Oct 6, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

And me


----------



## Paul Hardy (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm in the UK, but I'm far too polite to mention it.

(oh, _fiddlesticks_...)


----------



## J. R. Blaisy (Feb 4, 2014)

British, living in Ireland.


----------



## JRHenderson (Dec 4, 2011)

West Sussex reporting in!



Mark Dawson said:


> ...a few beers, all paid for by Amazon...


*checks royalty statement*

Put me down for an orange squash and a packet of pork scratchings.


----------



## &#039; (May 24, 2011)

Born in Lancashire, lived in Glasgow for twenty-six years, now live in South Wales. My first name is Irish, my surname Welsh and I'm English!


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Not sure I could run to the pork scratchings, but now you've got me all hungry, and right before bedtime!


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Helloooo! I'm from Dorsetshire


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

*Waves* 

One of the first things we might usefully do together is find a way to make it easier for people to find books written in British English. Yes, it matters to some readers. What I'm not sure about is whether doing a collective tagging exercise on a site like Goodreads is a good use of our time. Opinions?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Another Scot here  

*waves to everyone*


----------



## Zenferno (May 29, 2013)

I'm in UK too.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm from Yorkshire. Does that still count?


----------



## O (Jul 15, 2013)

People's Republic of the Holy Roman Empire of Liverpool here. 

But my passport says British.


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)

Currently expat Brit here.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

My default writing language is British English - despite currently living in US and having to double check - is this American or British? [Nothing to do with my Australian background of course - or having lived/worked in AUs, NZ, UK, Netherlands, Turkey, Thailand, Singapore, and US]

I'll be in London May 10 through 20 if anyone is interested in meeting up...


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

I'm British born in N. Ireland, but have been living in USA for 47 years.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Another Brit waving. Good morning from the Rose of the Shires - no, not me.  According to County Councillors, it's where I live.


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm Cornish, but its close enough, haha. I've crossed the Tamar (reluctantly) on the odd occasion.


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

Essex boy born and bred, but now living on the other side of the channel. Still very interested in any meet-ups though


----------



## portiadacosta (Feb 28, 2011)

West Yorkshire lass here. Still live within five miles of my birthplace.


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm not British, but originally from Sweden. And I live in Ireland, which is not part of the UK.

Okay, so none of that qualifies. But I write in British English and fight for the right to do so (even if I get reviews from US readers saying I can't spell).

I'm on the right side of the pond in any case.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

I'm from the UK - I'm 3/4 English, 1/4 Scottish, living and working in London (Islington and Hoxton, for those of you who know London).


----------



## Issy (Aug 25, 2013)

East Lancashire which means I can't be in a group where there's anyone from Yorkshire.


----------



## Hanson (Jan 12, 2014)

Another Brit from London here.

I hadn't realised there were so many of us!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ormolu said:


> People's Republic of the Holy Roman Empire of Liverpool here.
> 
> But my passport says British.


I'm from the Wirral, but that's almost Liverpool (went to college in Liverpool). Passport is British - but I've been living in SA for 40 years. Would have to miss out on a get-together * sad*


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Kentish Maid here. And did someone say something about beer (paid for by Amazon)? Although a nice cup of tea will always do.


----------



## CelinaGrace (Nov 20, 2013)

Ooh, me, me! I'm in Bath. Would LOVE a UK meet up...


----------



## KCHawkings (Jul 20, 2011)

*raises hand*


----------



## &#039; (May 24, 2011)

Isabella Brooke said:


> East Lancashire which means I can't be in a group where there's anyone from Yorkshire.


Ey up, watch out Yorkies!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I have deleted this post as I do not consent to the new Terms of Service that Vertical Scope are attempting to retrospectively apply to our content.  I am forced to manually replace my content as, at time of editing, their representative has instructed moderators not to delete posts or accounts when users request it, and Vertical Scope have implied that they will deal with account deletion requests by anonymising accounts, which would leave personally identifying information in my posts.

I joined under the previous ownership and have posted over the years under different Terms of Service.  I do not consent to my name, content, or intellectual properties being used by Vertical Scope or any other entity that they sell or licence my data to.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

*raises hand* Yup, add me. From Cornwall. 

There are more on here than I realised.


----------



## Mark Dawson (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm glad I asked. There are a few of us. (Strikes me that some of our responses might be perplexing to those from other shores...)

I'm based outside Salisbury and commute into London for a day job most days (although I suspect that I will be writing full time from next year - just had a little one and can't go gambling _too_ much right now).

The idea of a London meet-up is quite tempting, though. That might be something I could co-ordinate if enough of us are interested. With apologies to those scattered hither and thither, I suppose London is the obvious location?

Thoughts?


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

And another one standing up to be counted. I'm a Londoner, exiled to Norfolk, with an Irish first name and a Welsh surname.

The idea of a meet up sounds good to me.


----------



## jacklusted (Nov 29, 2012)

London is the obvious place for a meet up, that or Birmingham as we seem to have a few Northerners in our midst.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Derbyshire/South Yorkshire lass here. 

There are a lot of Yorkshire people around.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm a Brit!

Meet ups are fun. I already meet up with others from a facebook group - we realised we all lived within an hour or so of Chester, so get together periodically in a pub now!


----------



## Alexis-Shore (Feb 20, 2011)

American born, but moved to the UK when I was young. Does that count?


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

I now live in Kent, SE England, but I was born in Worcestershire, spent most of my childhood and youth in different parts of West Yorkshire, including remote parts of the Dales, then London as a student, first job in Kent, back to Yorkshire, London a second time and finally Kent again - yes I am old enough to have spent several years in all those places!

Beer sounds good


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I wish I were British. Tired of being an American... but I can't live in London unless my wife-to-be is hired as a teacher (I'm not "skilled labour," as they say, nor am I a footballer).

Go Arsenal.


----------



## miss_fletcher (Oct 25, 2010)

Me! Born in London, raised in Berkshire and currently living in Essex. Gosh. More Brits on the boards than a few years ago. Splendid. A meet up sounds good.


----------



## Donna Alam (Mar 6, 2014)

Do I count? I'm _almost_a Brit; from up norf. But I live in 'Stralia. Bit far to pop back for a pint...

(First time commenter )


----------



## Emma Jaye (May 4, 2013)

Raises hand.  Living in Sussex, originally from Croydon. I like the idea of a meet up too. Put me down for a cider.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

DebBennett said:


> I'm a Brit!
> 
> Meet ups are fun. I already meet up with others from a facebook group - we realised we all lived within an hour or so of Chester, so get together periodically in a pub now!


.

I come from quite close to Chester. Boating on the Dee, walks on the walls, trips to the zoo when a youngster, clubbing and pubs when older


----------



## Spinneyhead (Nov 4, 2010)

Welsh born, Cumbria raised, currently residing in Salford after twenty years across the river in Manchester.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

Me too - as a Scot who was inadvertently born in England I plan to apply for dual nationality if the referendum vote goes the 'wrong' way.
I sometimes go to London for work meetings but there might be enough people for a northern/Scottish meetup I suppose.


----------



## Issy (Aug 25, 2013)

London makes your snot a funny colour. I think we could do with a Northern Meet up. Or, if there is only a London one, there has to be months of notice because the rail prices are stupid unless you can book 3 months in advance.


----------



## leep (Aug 25, 2011)

Me too


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Is anyone going to LonCon (London) in August? It's in Excel. Might be a good place/time to meet up?

http://www.loncon3.org

_Loncon 3 will be a celebration of science fiction in all its forms. We expect well over 7,000 fans to join us at London's ExCeL centre, along with hundreds of writers, editors, artists, and other professionals from across the genre._


----------



## Scott Pixello (May 4, 2013)

Another Brit here, currently living in Germany. 

Good to see Kent represented on 'the boards'- not euff of the sahhhhf east on ere, I say. Check out my Keith Ramsbottom series for a detailed, academic account of the history of the region. Not.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Donna Alam said:


> Do I count? I'm _almost_a Brit; from up norf. But I live in 'Stralia. Bit far to pop back for a pint...
> 
> (First time commenter )


Wow, you didn't do things by halves when you decided to move down south!

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

I claim the prize for the most northerly outpost of Britdom around these parts - I live just down the road from Inverness. Interested to hear what your idea of a 'central location' is.  

Mine's a single malt, preferably from Islay.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm from UK, but writing in Corfu.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

TobiasRoote said:


> I'm from UK, but writing in Corfu.


I vote we all meet up in Corfu ...


----------



## Gunspringer (Feb 4, 2014)

Not a briton, but a European anglophile


----------



## Issy (Aug 25, 2013)

Shalini Boland said:


> I vote we all meet up in Corfu ...


I second this!


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I was thinking more Las Vegas.


----------



## Issy (Aug 25, 2013)

World tour!

Oh wait, Britain did that before. It was called empire and didn't end well. I'm not sure they'll let us have another go.


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Born in scotland, moved down to wiltshire then living outside London... Not in it... Gosh, that will kill me!!!


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Lydniz said:


> I was thinking more Las Vegas.


Don't we gamble enough, being indies? I'd vote for Corfu, too. I'm sure Tobias would love to host us


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

I'm here in the North west


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

I second a Northern meet up. I hate London!

I'm shy, though. I might require a prod to leave the sanctuary of my writer cave.


----------



## Eva Hudson (Aug 18, 2011)

I feel I need to send out some London love - it's not that bad!

Anyone thinking of going to the London Book Fair next month?


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah, I'm okay with a London meet up.

I bet co-ordinating the date is going to be the trickiest part. I can't make 11 - 17 April.

Better do a spreadsheet. Or something...


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

Author here!
Just checking in.

There's quite a lot more of us than I first thought! Competition for our US cousins no doubt!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Derbyshire here. Wotcha!


----------



## Katherine Roberts (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm in Devon... wrong side of Dawlish... can't get to London at the moment since our mainline railway is still not fixed!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.727521370600075.1073741825.156995514319333&type=1&l=22eaad75f7


----------



## jeremy young (Feb 28, 2014)

Aye


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

I've been queuing up to post, so I must be British.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm in Bristol.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm English! I just betrayed my nation to go live in America. Sorry about that. You'll still let me in, right?


----------



## Gordon Bickerstaff (Mar 3, 2014)

Count me in too!


----------



## Mark Dawson (Mar 24, 2012)

Look out, American cousins. We're everywhere!

I'm thinking a meet-up would be a lot of fun. It does make sense to tie it in with something publishing-y, so what do we think about the London Book Fair. That's on 8-10 April. I'm conscious of the fact that everything is in London and would be prepared to travel if someone did something in the Midlands or Manchester, etc, but it's probably most convenient for the biggest number of people if we looked at the Big Smoke.

That all being said...

I'm happy to marshal a spreadsheet and suggest a central venue. 

I guess the first step is to gauge interest. Who would be up for a beer/wine/soft drink in London on 8, 9 or 10 April?


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

davidhaynes said:


> Derbyshire here. Wotcha!


I'm from Matlock originally!

Derbyshire born, Derbyshire bred, strong in arm...


----------



## KCHawkings (Jul 20, 2011)

I've lived in Lancs before, but now I' living in West Yorkshire. I'll be in London for Book Fair in April, if anyone's about. I started a thread but nobody commented. 

It's going to be a little difficult because although I write as Kate, I work in trade pub under my real name. Need to figure a way to keep it under wraps.


----------



## Colin H (Oct 21, 2011)

Another one to add.


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

sarahdalton said:


> I'm from Matlock originally!
> 
> Derbyshire born, Derbyshire bred, strong in arm...


Ooh! Me too! Matlock is just down the road from me. Cor blimey, I never realised there were so many of us Brits on KB. Shouldn't we start discussing the weather or something?


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Mark Dawson said:


> That all being said...
> 
> I'm happy to marshal a spreadsheet and suggest a central venue.
> 
> I guess the first step is to gauge interest. Who would be up for a beer/wine/soft drink in London on 8, 9 or 10 April?


I'll be in London May 10 - 20, so the April dates won't work for me.


----------



## jacklusted (Nov 29, 2012)

smallblondehippy said:


> Ooh! Me too! Matlock is just down the road from me. Cor blimey, I never realised there were so many of us Brits on KB. Shouldn't we start discussing the weather or something?


But it's so nice right now, talking about it might jinx it!


----------



## George Hamilton (Dec 14, 2010)

Phew! Sorry I'm late. Another UKer now present and accounted for.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

smallblondehippy said:


> Ooh! Me too! Matlock is just down the road from me. Cor blimey, I never realised there were so many of us Brits on KB. Shouldn't we start discussing the weather or something?


No way!! Whereabouts? PM if you like.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

*Waves*
Hello there,
I'm British - born in Yorkshire but now living just outside London (near Watford). 
Nice to meet you all! 
G x


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

Me too! English as they come - dad born in  Scotland, mum born in Wales, and me, I'm a lad of Kent. Brung up in Rochester, AKA DickensWorld, I escaped all that  for Portsmouth, also noted for, er, Dickens. But finally broke free and made a mad dash for Oxford. Land of Tolkein, C.S. Lewis, Lewis Carroll, Philip Pullman, Colin Dexter, and bits of Harry Potter.

Is it any wonder I write books?


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Manchester reporting in.


----------



## Scribbler (Apr 27, 2012)

Quack!


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Scribbler said:


> Quack!


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

I'm rather British.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Looks like there will be well over a hundred of us. Will it entitle us to some kind of representation regarding minority rights?


----------



## WriteitToday (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi,
Even if I live in France I'm a bonafide Geordie  

Dave aka Writeit Today.


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

A misery shared is a misery doubled!

Still, look on the bright side: at least it isn't Corby.


----------



## Donna Alam (Mar 6, 2014)

Zelah Meyer said:


> Wow, you didn't do things by halves when you decided to move down south!
> 
> Welcome to the boards!


South, certainly but I still get to be a northerner here! Far North Queensland, for my sins, by way of another half dozen countries. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Mark McGuinness (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Issy (Aug 25, 2013)

Ahhh childhood memories of the Great Treat of a visit to Wicksteed Park. Only the free bit, though. 

There are various literature festivals in the North of England that might be a chance to meet up - giving the Scots chance to mount an invasion south to join us. London is a good choice for the southerners but realistically it gets too expensive for people like me to travel down, and so on. So I do vote for two meets.

A lot of the potential festivals take place in October - Manchester, Morley (Leeds), Ilkley, Lancaster LitFest. Not sure if they are running Big Bookend in Leeds again this year but that's a "rock festival for books" which sounds fun and unpretentious.

I know October sounds like a long way away but at least it doesn't clash with people's holidays and so on. We could go on tour round all the October festivals up here! Clear your diaries folks; let's take over and hire a bus!


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Mark Dawson said:


> Look out, American cousins. We're everywhere!
> 
> I'm thinking a meet-up would be a lot of fun. It does make sense to tie it in with something publishing-y, so what do we think about the London Book Fair. That's on 8-10 April. I'm conscious of the fact that everything is in London and would be prepared to travel if someone did something in the Midlands or Manchester, etc, but it's probably most convenient for the biggest number of people if we looked at the Big Smoke.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark and All

I could make those dates. It just depends on how kind the bank manager is! If I can get a cheap deal on the train, I should be okay. Wouldn't want to miss a meet up with you all.


----------



## Katherine Roberts (Apr 4, 2013)

Devon & Cornwall railway won't be fixed until Easter, apparently! (Mind you, it's quite good down here... we have an indie timetable running south of Newton Abbot into Cornwall, with free snacks given away at Plymouth station to make up for missing buffet cars on the trains )


----------



## James McGovern (Mar 13, 2014)

I live in Derbyshire, but I'm moving to Oxford!


----------



## FH (Jul 30, 2012)

Dean Crawford said:


> 100% British. Stiff upper lip in place. Never cry. Drink tea. Accept no substitute


Bravo Sir. They can take our colonies. But they shall never take our tea and biscuits.


----------



## Scott Pixello (May 4, 2013)

There was a thread a while back about Brits on here & I think some wag suggested docking a couple of Amazon stars per book on the grounds readers might have to work through our funny spelling & 'incorrect' grammar.

Re Corby- I second that aversion.

TTFN.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

James McGovern said:


> I live in Derbyshire, but I'm moving to Oxford!


I had no idea there were so many people (let alone writers) from the shire!


----------



## FH (Jul 30, 2012)

Talking of the shire, I happen to live about 10 minutes down the road from Stonyhurst College where a certain JRR Tolkien started penning LOTR.


----------



## portiadacosta (Feb 28, 2011)

Freddy Hansen said:


> Talking of the shire, I happen to live about 10 minutes down the road from Stonyhurst College where a certain JRR Tolkien started penning LOTR.


I once attended Romantic Novelists' Association conference at Stonyhurst. Amazing place!


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

And I'm a Derbyshire born girl, too. Now living in Northamptonshire.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Freddy Hansen said:


> Talking of the shire, I happen to live about 10 minutes down the road from Stonyhurst College where a certain JRR Tolkien started penning LOTR.


Not so far away from there myself.


----------



## Flopstick (Jul 19, 2011)

Me. I'm as British as post-imperial malaise.


----------



## Claudia King (Oct 27, 2012)

*waggles hand*

I'm from Oxfordshire! We have that one pub where Tolkien and C.S. Lewis used to hang out.


----------



## louise_wise (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh, how spiffing! A thread for us Brits. I'm from the Midlands as well.


----------



## jacquie farrell (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm from the Wirral and if anyone's in the RNA, look in the chapter section in this quarter's mag, because I've put a message in asking if anyone's interested in meeting up.


----------



## Philip Harris (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm originally from Banbury (of Banbury Cross fame) in Oxfordshire but now I live in Vancouver, Canada. I guess I still count as a British author though.


----------



## Gerald (Dec 11, 2010)

Originally from the West Midlands, relocated to Londonshire in 1990, and now relocated to the East Coast of Essex.

My granddad was (apparently) the champion hill walker of Derbyshire. I just felt I needed to flag up my Derbyshire credentials


----------



## Ronnizoom (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm British, originally from East Anglia but I currently live in Illinois. Can I join?  I've just published a del help book on alcoholism.


----------



## Lizzy EA (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Katherine Roberts (Apr 4, 2013)

Claudia King said:


> *waggles hand*
> 
> I'm from Oxfordshire! We have that one pub where Tolkien and C.S. Lewis used to hang out.


We have Agatha Christie's holiday home, Greenway, on the River Dart... now looked after by the National Trust, and very lovely it is too! Still got her typewriter set up in the house and they play a recording of her voice in the living room, quite spooky.


----------



## O_o (Aug 6, 2013)

One more Brit here.

Did someone say something about tea and biscuits?


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

CelinaGrace said:


> Ooh, me, me! I'm in Bath. Would LOVE a UK meet up...


I really wish I'd seen this a month ago. I was in Bristol and have literally just moved to West Wales. But what's really bizarre is that I bought Hushabye the day we moved whilst I was waiting for the removal men to finish stinking out my bathroom. I chose it because I thought I might miss Somerset! I havnt actually read it yet, it's just sitting on my kindle, but I'll get to it very soon.


----------



## CelinaGrace (Nov 20, 2013)

Aw, Stella, what a shame - so close, and yet so far! Hope you enjoy Hushabye when you read it 
Not sure it'll help with any West Country homesickness though - most of the towns/villages in the books are fictional!

Soooo... London meet up for us all, then?


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Has it been decided which day from 8 - 10 April is the best for most people?

And, if we're meeting at the London Book Fair, what's the best place to find each other? Should we all wear a pink carnation? Or something...


----------



## Huldra (Nov 7, 2013)

Not technically a Brit, but been up in Scouseland for a few years now, so I'm hopefully integrated enough for this thread!   (Totally have 3 cups of tea a day--I'm told I'm making progress)


----------



## Kitty French (Dec 3, 2012)

Brummie-lass reporting for duty.

More tea, vicar? Shall I be mother?


----------



## KCHawkings (Jul 20, 2011)

hardnutt said:


> Has it been decided which day from 8 - 10 April is the best for most people?
> 
> And, if we're meeting at the London Book Fair, what's the best place to find each other? Should we all wear a pink carnation? Or something...


Have a look at the London Book Fair thread. Think it ended up being Wed after the self-pub panel.


----------



## DaniO (Oct 22, 2012)

Another Brit here  I'll be at LBF too. Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## JRHenderson (Dec 4, 2011)

hardnutt said:


> And, if we're meeting at the London Book Fair, what's the best place to find each other? Should we all wear a pink carnation? Or something...


No, we all have to wear a t-shirt with "Tuck Your Boob In" emblazoned on the front...


----------



## portiadacosta (Feb 28, 2011)

jacquie farrell said:


> I'm from the Wirral and if anyone's in the RNA, look in the chapter section in this quarter's mag, because I've put a message in asking if anyone's interested in meeting up.


Fellow RNA member here! [Was once even on the committee] Alas I live across the Pennines and health not great at the moment, so I don't travel.


----------



## AMOldroyd (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm in Bristol just starting out with self-publishing and I'm very keen to meet other local authors.
A.M.


----------



## AlexBrantham (Feb 27, 2014)

From London originally: subsequently lived in Northern Ireland, Suffolk and now Berkshire. I'll be at the LBF on the Tuesday, but I won't be wearing a pink carnation!


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

JRHenderson said:


> No, we all have to wear a t-shirt with "Tuck Your Boob In" emblazoned on the front...


Lol! Damn, too late to get one ordered now!


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

KCHawkings said:


> Have a look at the London Book Fair thread. Think it ended up being Wed after the self-pub panel.


Ah! Thanks, CH.


----------



## Kim Sheard (Nov 13, 2011)

I am a Canadian editor (not writer) who has been in the UK for eleven and a half years... can I join? 
London is home now for me.


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Checking in as a post-2014 Brit/Aussie who lives in Taiwan. Not sure what that makes me, except unlikely to attend any meetups for a few years.


----------



## CarrieElks (Oct 6, 2013)

So what should we talk about? What about this weather then? The rain's been atrocious


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

CarrieElks said:


> So what should we talk about? What about this weather then? The rain's been atrocious


It's rather hot here: http://m.focustaiwan.tw/news/asoc/201606010012.aspx
Wouldn't mind a bit of rain.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Good gracious, well I guess this goes to show that posts never die, just rest a while.

I was very interested to see that I had just moved to Wales when I posted. I lasted there a year... So happy to be back in England again now (ducking the leeks being hurled my way).


----------



## CarrieElks (Oct 6, 2013)

I was a bit shocked to see this was started 2 years ago. What the hell have I been doing all this time? Seems like everybody else has become a superstar!!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

CarrieElks said:


> I was a bit shocked to see this was started 2 years ago. What the hell have I been doing all this time? Seems like everybody else has become a superstar!!


I noted that as I read this thread through again from the beginning, taking note of who was still active on the boards (even who was online right now at Kboards, despite their original post being over two years ago) and I was really inspired by it. Those that are still around are all doing well. It just shows what tenacity will get you  (and talent of course).


----------



## jetman (Oct 3, 2015)

Another Brit here too


----------



## Mark Dawson (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm still here...


----------



## Jarmitagetheauthor (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm British, living in the North of England although it's been sunny here today so I might be wrong.


----------



## Spin52 (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm half a Brit -- American-born but married to a Brit and living much of the time in a tiny Oxfordshire village. Come to think of it, I've lived here more than half my life, so that must count for something.


----------



## Kim Sheard (Nov 13, 2011)

I am a Canadian... but have lived here for almost 14 years now and just got my dual citizenship in March! I truly do belong on this thread now. Phew!


----------



## vkloss (Sep 22, 2014)

West Sussex here.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm still here! Tempus fugit, and all that.


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Not sure if I responded before. I'm British!


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

Still here, still British and still not a rock star.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I'm still here too, sitting in my rocking chair, waiting to die.


----------



## A Dark Path (Aug 24, 2015)

Another Brit. I live in Northamptonshire.


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

Born and raised in Lancashire. Now living in Somerset.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm British. Raised in rural Hampshire, studied in Birmingham, I live and work in that London. My heart rests somewhere in the South of France, probably in a good restaurant.


----------



## Dominique Mondesir (Dec 15, 2015)

Hey am from the UK. Kinda bumed I missed the meet up, then tho it happened two years ago.


----------



## L.B (Apr 15, 2015)

Lydniz said:


> I'm still here too, sitting in my rocking chair, waiting to die.


Ha!

That tickled me!

Born in Devon, live in Oxfordshire.

Am a bit worried I use too many British phrases in my writing...


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Still alive and kicking here as well. It was funny seeing the OP again, and realising Mark Dawson's concerns about taking the leap into full-time. Now he's a rockstar, and I'm still watching.


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

alawston said:


> My heart rests somewhere in the South of France, probably in a good restaurant.


I've left all sorts of things behind in cafes. If you 'phone up, they might be able to post it back to you.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

archaeoroutes said:


> I've left all sorts of things behind in cafes. If you 'phone up, they might be able to post it back to you.


I'd prefer to be posted back to meet it...


----------



## Matthew Eliot (May 4, 2015)

Count me in! Brit, but born and currently living in Italy. 

(I hope I too, like the excellent Mark Dawson, will be an indie author rockstar, next time this thread is brought back to life.)


----------



## sophia ann (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm from the UK!


----------



## MWhateley (Jun 4, 2016)

Call us Legion, for we are many.  

That's a +1 for me.


----------



## Michael Chatfield (May 16, 2016)

Born and raised Brit, just hanging out in Canada now, there's less rain here so that's a plus!


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm still here, too. Still alive, though not kicking. I'd probably fall over if I tried it!


----------



## Clare W (Aug 13, 2015)

> Count me in! Brit, but born and currently living in Italy.


Ditto! Whereabouts are you? I'm on the Adriatic side...


----------



## Spinneyhead (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd like to try to put together some Best of British box sets, and I wonder if any of you would be interested. The thread with more details is at http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,238086.0.html


----------



## TheLass (Mar 13, 2016)

Hello!  I'm a Brit, based in London.


----------



## Keith Rowland (May 20, 2014)

*Waves*

I'm up in the North of England!!


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello, I'm a Brit too and am based in Bury St Edmunds, Suffolk.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Clive Mullis (Mar 24, 2016)

Bedfordshire Brit here! 😄


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm British, from near Bath (waving)


----------



## Kimberleycooper (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi, I'm in West Sussex.


----------



## Moticom (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm a UK resident, I live in rural Wiltshire.


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

I'm a Brit in London (hurrah for theUK!)  Been doing really well this past week, but big disappointment this morning when my supposed new job fell through. Looks like I'll be writing full time now for a living.  Not many friends left either, so would appreciate a meet up.

Boris


----------



## NicolaSDorrington (Apr 18, 2016)

Brit here too - just outside Cambridge. Though I am in the process of getting my green card sorted to move to the US with my American husband. So, I guess I might not count for this 'group' for long!


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Kimberleycooper said:


> Hi, I'm in West Sussex.


I'm from West Sussex, although I'm IN Suffolk. ;-)


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm within sight of France, on the Kent coast.


----------



## CelinaGrace (Nov 20, 2013)

Me, in Bath <waves>


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

CelinaGrace said:


> Me, in Bath <waves>


Careful the water doesn't slosh over the side (oh ho ho).


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

Still here! Still from Kent (Dickensland) and still in Oxfordshire (Tolkeinshire), and still not "doing well"

By and large I've stopped writing in favour of doing a job that pays money. I do it 16 hours a day and then I sleep. My books make maybe a cup of coffee or two a month, and with no money to invest in advertising, that's all they're ever likely to do. Since December I've written maybe 1000 words, 800 of which I tossed.


----------



## Kimberleycooper (Mar 22, 2015)

M T McGuire said:


> I'm from West Sussex, although I'm IN Suffolk. ;-)


Hi &#128512; Which part of West Sussex was home for you? I'm in Lancing, on the coast.


----------



## KittyJitters (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm originally from Devon (still the place I truly consider home), but now live in the West Midlands. 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewdobell (Jan 25, 2016)

Yep, Brit here too. 

A meet up would be Awesome!


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Kimberleycooper said:


> Hi &#128512; Which part of West Sussex was home for you? I'm in Lancing, on the coast.


Two places at once, my Dad was a housemaster at Lancing College, so in the term time, it was the top of a windy hill, just outside Lancing and in the holidays it as Upper Beeding which is about 5 miles inland along the Adur valley. ;-)

Small world innit?!


----------



## Kimberleycooper (Mar 22, 2015)

M T McGuire said:


> Two places at once, my Dad was a housemaster at Lancing College, so in the term time, it was the top of a windy hill, just outside Lancing and in the holidays it as Upper Beeding which is about 5 miles inland along the Adur valley. ;-)
> 
> Small world innit?!


Good to meet you! I'm at the bottom of the other side of that windy hill. And yep, it's still windy.


----------



## Richard Crawford (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi from near Oxford

c'mon Andy!!


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Me too, based in the North West.


----------



## taytheking (Mar 15, 2020)

German author here...not even EU brothers and sister anymore.  

But then, I don't mind drinking beers with US folks. They appreciate a good German beer, that is all I need from them. : )


----------



## John Ellsworth (Jun 1, 2014)

Don't remember what this thread was for, so I might be here by mistake. Ha! Washington State, upper north left.


----------

